# (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section [solved]

## Mgiese

hi , habe schon nach der genauen fehlermeldung bei google und im forum hier gesucht, aber leider konnte ich bisher keine loesung finden..

kernel 2.6.11.6

ati radeon 9250 + ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3

das modul fglrx wird erfolgreich geladen..

fglrxconfig wurde zich mal von mir ausgefuert, einen 2. monitor habe ich auch angeschlossen (zu dem fehler fand ich hinweise es liegt am nicht angeschlossenen 2. monitor)

wenn der X server startet kommt genau folgender fehler :

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BudID PCI:1:0:1) found

Coult not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/, removing from list!

waiting for X server to shut down X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).

aber in der doku sah ich auch das der (WW) fehler nur eine warnung ist, also vermute ich inzwischen das es an den 2 zeilen darunter liegt. wenn ich noch infos posten soll sagt mir nur welche ...

wie kann man ausserdem packete (ati-drivers-8.16.20) installieren die nicht "~x86" oder "x86" sind sondern "-*" ??

MFG

edit <mittlerwiele habe ich noch die 8.14.13-r2 probiert, mit dem gleichen ergebniss, der x server startet 1sec und ich sehe sogar kurz den mouse curser, dann aber wieder der gleiche abbruch wie oben...>

----------

## Mgiese

habe nochmal das hier probiert STEPbySTEP

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers

aber genau dasselbe, inzwischen habe ich nun auch ati-drivers-8.14.13-r5 drauf...

probiere grade noch das hier

http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html#3_howinst

*half nix

danach neuinstallation von xorg-x11-6.8.2-rx, half auch nicht ... 

nun kann ich eigendlich nur noch einen anderen kernel probieren oder ?

PS : als generic VGA ging die karte schon... (und bei nem bekannten unter windows auch)

----------

## Mgiese

ich dachte immer ati ist sooo verbreitet ... gaehn.. inzwischen habe ich die bin-treiber von ati.de ausprobiert (8.16.20) und auch die machen den oben genannten fehler.. somit sollte ein config fehler der xorg.conf meinerseits ausgeschlossen sein, da ich inzwischen an die 30x fglrxconfig ausgefuert habe, immer, egal welche treiber version gerade installiert ist oder was ich im kernel gerade an und abschalte kommt diese meldung und der x server weigert sich zu starten ...

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

Coult not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/, removing from list!

waiting for X server to shut down X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown). 

wobei ich den FONT error wegbekomme indem ich einfach den pfad in der xorg.conf loesche.., aber starten tut mein x server bis heute nicht.. kann das evl daran liegen das ich TV-out belegen muss ? ich denke wohl eher kaum. MFG langsam kriege ich nen hass auf ati karten... habe inzwischen tnt2,geforce2+4+fx5200 OHNE solche probleme zum laufen bekommen... aber das hier ist die haerte...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Wird die Karte überhaupt vom Treiber unterstützt?

Laut Google wird "Radeon 9250 (RV280 5960)" unterstützt. Hast du die selbe drauf (lspci zeigt dir das)?

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Mgiese

lspci

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (rev 01)

0000:01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5940 (rev 01)

lsmod

sis_agp            6148  1  

fglrx             236412  0

agpgart          27688  2 sis_agp,fglrx

Xorg.0.log

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device Section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(--) Chipset RADEON 9250 (rv280 5960) found

wieso zeigt dann lspci 5940 an ? mfg

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (--) Chipset RADEON 9250 (rv280 5960) found
> 
> wieso zeigt dann lspci 5940 an ? mfg

 

Naja, lspci zeigt dir das an, was er gefunden hat (was im Normalfall auch mit dem übereinstimmt, was bei dir verbaut ist).

Wohingegen der Treiber von ATI nur anzeigt, was er laden möchte (In der Hoffnung, dass dies auch das richtige ist). 

Jetzt kann es gut sein, dass die 5940er und 5960er Chips nur marginale Unterschiede haben und der ATI Treiber deshalb den 5960er lädt. Vielleicht stammt der 5940er aber auch von einem komplett anderen Chipsatz ab als der 5960er. Dann wäre der Treiber natürlich inkompatibel mit der Karte (Auf die Nummern kann man heutzutage leider nicht mehr wirklich gehen. Auch wenn diese nahe beieinander liegen und man mutmassen könnte, dass nur marginale Unterschiede vorhanden sind, kann es gut sein, dass der eine Chip mit dem Treiber geht und der andere nicht).

Wie du merkst, ich mutmasse nur, da ich mich mit den unterschiedlichen Chips von ATI auch nicht auskenne.

Versuch doch mal herauszufinden WAS die Unterschiede bei den beiden Chips sind, ob du wirklich den 5940er hast (oder ob er nur falsch erkannt wird) und wenn du tatsächlich den 5940er hast ob dieser mit den Treibern auch zusammenlaufen sollen.

Wenn dem der Fall sein sollte, wird es an deiner Konfiguration liegen, dass es nicht geht. Dann können wir uns dem zuwenden. Aber das lohnt wie gesagt nur, wenn du mehr oder weniger sicher sein kannst, dass die Karte von den Treibern auch unterstützt werden.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Mgiese

auf der Website steht das der Treiber alle ATI Radeon Karten ab 8500 unterstützt !

ausgaben in der Xorg.0.log :

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

Radeon 9250 (RV280 5960)

und dann etwas später:

(--) Chipset RADEON 9250 (rv280 5960) found 

und das habe ich mittlerweile auch schon 20x so im netz gefunden in xorg.confs oder in Xorg.0.logs....

wie gesagt wieso lspci auf dem 2.port sowas mit 5940 anzeigt weiss ich nicht, aber auch wenn ich nach 5940 suche bekomme ich nicht annähernd soviele hinweise wie bei 5960... 

eine liste mit allen ATI chip codes : http://pci-ids.ucw.cz/iii//?s=1:i=1002 , mein 5960 ist dabei aber den 5940 gibts garnicht...

thx und mfg

ps : konnte sogar schon lesen das jemand die karte unter mandrake 10.1 am laufen hat..

ps2 : http://www.gentoo.org/news/de/gwn/20050613-newsletter.xml - ein Gentoo Einstiegs PC mit genau meiner Grafikkarte..

Hier findest du meine 3 Configs Xorg.0.log ; xorg.conf und dmesg-8.14.13-r5 + dmesg-8.16.20

http://www.spreetec.net/gentoo/

----------

## Mgiese

das sind die letzten eintraege aus meiner Xorg.0.log :

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xe09a6000 at 0xb7b39000

vielleicht hilft das ja den fehler zu finden...

wie kriege ich raus ob diese beiden dateien von nvidia oder ati sind ? habe eben in einem post gelesen das jemand EXACT damit probleme hatte nachdem er von nvidia zu ati wechselte... nur weiss ich nicht ob sein x server sich starten lies und nur kein GLX hatte oder ob es genau das gleiche war wie bei mir ...

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

----------

## Mgiese

wenn ich GLX oder DRI auskommentiere kommen VIELE fehler meldungen ...

http://www.spreetec.net/gentoo/Xorg.0.log-ohne-DRI

Symbol drmFree from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmFree from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmFree from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmFree from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmFree from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmFree from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmFree from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmFree from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmMap from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmMap from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmMap from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmMalloc from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmMalloc from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmFree from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmFree from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmMalloc from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmMalloc from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmFree from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmFree from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmMalloc from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmMalloc from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol DRIGetDrawableInfo from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmAgpBase from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmAgpSize from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmAgpEnable from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmAgpRelease from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmAgpDeviceId from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmAgpVendorId from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmAgpGetMode from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmMap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmMap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmMap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol DRIGetDeviceInfo from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmMap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

http://www.spreetec.net/gentoo/Xorg.0.log-ohne-GLX

Symbol __glXgetActiveScreen from module /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXgetActiveScreen from module /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXActiveScreens from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

----------

## Mgiese

das glx modul war ein symlink in das ati verzeichnis also war leoschen nicht meine loesung

versuchte dann folgendes :

emerge -Cd nvidia-settings nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx

reboot

emerge -Cd ati-drivers ati-drivers-extra

reboot

emerge ati-drivers ati-drivers-extra

reboot

startx SAME RESULT  :Sad:  x startet nicht

nun versuche ich grade meinen kernel neu zu compilen...  :Sad: 

----------

## Mgiese

nachdem ich nun den tipp bekamm den die radeon treiber unterstuetzung des kernels zu benutzen habe ich alle ati treiber deinstalliert den kernel

mit drm --> radeon support neu uebersetzt und nun wurde aus 

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

Coult not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/, removing from list!

waiting for X server to shut down X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).             MIT FGLRX bin oder src

(WW) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

waiting for X server to shut down X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).             MIT RADEON DRM KERNEL support

irgendwie glaube ich das es evl was mit dem TV-out zu tun hat...

lsmod:

radeon        72576    0

drm            56212     1 radeon

sis_agp         6148    1

agpgart         27688  2 drm,sis_agp

scheinen ja alle treiber da zu sein oder ?

noch agp auf 4x runtergestellt und modul agpgart aus autoload.d genommen...

----------

## rukh

Hallo, hat Deine Radeon zwei Ausgänge, zB. DVI, VGA und/oder Fernseher? Hatte/habe unter Windows das gleiche Problem wie unter Linux, dass der Treiber so zusagen zwei Karten entdeckt. Unter Windows kannst Du mit den Treibern zwischen den Bildschirmen hin- und herschalten, keine Ahnung was es bringt.

Fazit: Nicht darüber aufregen, ist kein Fehler.

----------

## Mgiese

hmm aber WIESO startet dann mein X server nicht ? ich bastel hier nun schon 3 tage rum, mit nvidia karten ist das im vergleich in ein kiderspiel gewesen...

----------

## theche

Ich hab genau das gleiche problem bei einer ati hier. aber mit den treibern von xorg hat sie funktioniert (wenn auch ein wenig langsamer als sie mit denen von ati wahrscheinlich wäre)

bei mir wars eine mit einem 9200er radeon, und das problem mit den komischen pciids (2stück sind da) hatte ich auch.

----------

## Mgiese

wie hast du denn das problem geloesst ? ich kriege sie nach 3 tagen basteln nicht hin weder mit ati noch mit xorg treibern...

----------

## theche

So richtig gelöst habe ich das Problem nicht...hab grad nochmal ne alte Konfig ausgepackt und frische ati-drivers draufgemacht...Genauso wie ich es in Erinnerung hatte. Von wegen...No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found.

Allerdings war bei diesem Rechner auch mal NVidia eingebaut. Mag sein dass die Probleme damit zu tun haben. Mit nativen Treibern von Xorg (6.8.2 vom 9.2.2005) und einem Kernel (2.6.11-gentoo-r :Cool:  funktionierts.

Ich hatte noch rumgekrebst mit irgendwelchen PCI Ids, die ich in der Xorg.conf eingefügt hatte, aber das hat alles nichts gebracht. Mein chipsatz ist allerdings auch leicht anders, lspci sagt was von 5965.

Das System ist nicht das, was ich besonders häufig benutze. Deswegen die alten Versionen.

Ich meine es gab mal eine Games-Knoppix, bei der DRI mit drin war. Kannste ja mal testen, ob so eine Konfiguration funktioniert.

Tut mir leid, dass ich nicht wirklich helfen konnte...mit xorg gehts, mit ati ums verrecken nicht.

----------

## Mgiese

nun habe ich mittlerweile folgendes probiert

ati-bin-8.16.20 ati-src8.14.13-r2 bis r5

alle sagen :

No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1)

aber nicht nur die sondern auch die XORG oder KERNEL treiber sagen :

No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1)

habe eben den kernel von 2.6.11.6 auf 2.6.13 geupdatet, aber WIEDER :

No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1)

habe eben xorg-x11-6.8.2-r4 runtergeschmissen, mach gleich mal die alte r2 rauf..

kein treiber und keine kernelconfig bzw kernel version startet X !!!

ja ich hatte nvidia karten drin, die haben *wunderbar funktioniert (geforce4mx400+geforcefx5200)

ich weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr was ich machen soll wenn die xorg-6.8.2-r2 das gleiche machen sollte...

dann bin ich durch glaube ich, dann fliegt ATI und NVIDIA darf wieder rein... wollte von glxgears940fps auf ca 1500fps kommen, najo  kauf ich eben NOCH ne andere Grafikkarte...

----------

## Mgiese

welche VIDEO_CARDS="" einstellung habt ihr in make.conf ??

mfg

----------

## Mgiese

mit dem neuen xorg-x11-6.8.2-r4 und dem frischen 2.6.13er kernel erhalte ich nun wenn ich mit xorgconfig eine konfiguration erstelle folgenden fehler :

Symbol drmGetClient from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o is unresolved!

starte ich den x server ohne xorg.conf also mit der standard config/safe mode dann kommt folgender fehler :

Fatal server error:

Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs               for all framebuffer devices

any suggestions ?

----------

## Mgiese

nachdem ich gelesen habe, das die aktuellen ati treiber nur bis kernel-2.6.12 unterstützen habe ich nun 2.6.12.5 drauf, aber die fehler sind die gleichen auch wenn ich noch einiges an der kernelconfig geändert habe (DRM+framebuffer)

downloade grade knoppix  :Very Happy:  mal sehen obs damit geht und ob ich evl hinweise finde wieso es nicht geht... MFG

PS: ich brauch aber immernoch massenhaft tipps .... was ich noch probieren könnte

----------

## reptile

welchen compiler verwendest du eigentlich? wenn kernel und ati-drivers mit unterschiedlichen versionen übersetzt wurden, gehts net.

ich hab ne ati, und xorg mit dem flag 'dlloader' übersetzt. dann musste ich, um keine symbol-unresolved-fehler zu bekommen, ati-drivers-8.14.13-r5 verwenden. damit gehts bei meinem notebook (chip ist ein ati mobility radeon 9700)

edit: benutze gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r10. DRM hab ich als modul drin, ebenso agpgart und intel-agp. gibt zwar ne warnung wegen drm beim übersetzen der treiber, funzt aber.

----------

## Mgiese

 *reptile wrote:*   

> welchen compiler verwendest du eigentlich? wenn kernel und ati-drivers mit unterschiedlichen versionen übersetzt wurden, gehts net.
> 
> ich hab ne ati, und xorg mit dem flag 'dlloader' übersetzt. dann musste ich, um keine symbol-unresolved-fehler zu bekommen, ati-drivers-8.14.13-r5 verwenden. damit gehts bei meinem notebook (chip ist ein ati mobility radeon 9700)
> 
> edit: benutze gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r10. DRM hab ich als modul drin, ebenso agpgart und intel-agp. gibt zwar ne warnung wegen drm beim übersetzen der treiber, funzt aber.

 

hmm woher weiss ich den mit welchem kompiler die ati-drivers uebersetzt wurden ? aha sehr lehrreich, den DRM fehler habe ich auch gesehen... habs auch ohne drm probiert brachte beides den gleichen erfolg ---> keinen  :Sad: 

useflag dlloader ? wozu was ist das ?

danke und mfg

ps : habe immer den gleichen kompiler draufgehabt und auch nicht geaendert...

----------

## Mgiese

meine fehler waren definitiv BUGS ! habe alles NEU genauso installiert wie auf dem bugy system, ging auf anhieb, nun musste ich einige zeit investieren, um mein system aufzuraeumen :

emerge -C nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel nvidia-settings kde xorg-x11

dann habe ich noch alles in /etc/X11 geloescht ! die /tmp und ~/tmp umgenannt und CCACHE aus der make.conf genommen. ausserdem noch viele andere sachen, aber ich glaube das war das wesentliche

danach :

emerge --unmerge linux-headers && emerge linux26-headers &&env-update && source /etc/profile && emerge glibc && emerge gcc && emerge --newuse --deep world &&

revdep-rebuild (das dauert je nach system 12h bis 36h) !

nun gut als das endlich fertig war, funktionierte auch mein X11 auf meinem ALTEN SYSTEM wieder auf ANHIEB  :Very Happy:  juhu

(somit fallen alle anderen fehler moeglichkeiten aus ueber die hier gemutmasst wurde : sis chipsatz,useflags,xorg.conf)

lot of fun ...

mfg

----------

